

Flipkart raises $150M to make India's first billion dollar Internet firm - sandGorgon
http://techcircle.vccircle.com/500/flipkart-set-to-raise-150m-from-general-atlantic-at-1b-valuation/

======
goombastic
Well deserved. That site is a joy to use and customer service is topnotch.
Remains to be seen if things will scale.

